# BabyandBump's Baby Name Poll 2010



## StirCrazy

*Welcome to BnB's Baby Name Census* :)

I thought it would be fun to keep track of all new arrivals on BnB and compile a 'Top 100' list of most popular baby names at the end of the year.

*Please reply to this thread if you have had a baby in 2010. *
(I know we are halfway though the year, better late than never LOL)

To keep it anonymous please only post first names. Posting your country of origin will help as if enough that take part we can do 'Most popular by country'.



> Example:
> *Megan (UK)*


Please do not use this thread for chatter (you have a whole new baby names forum forum that) :)


----------



## Floralaura

Jacob (UK)


----------



## x-kirsty-x

Riley (UK)


----------



## SilverP

Zoey (US)


----------



## grundle

Oscar


----------



## MUMOF5

Daisy :flower: (UK)


----------



## laurajo24

Harry (UK)


----------



## Squidge

Madison (UK) 

:flower:


----------



## hunniechunks

George (UK)


----------



## JodieVN

Pixie (Uk)


----------



## Jox

Kasper (uk)


----------



## hivechild

Ronan Alexander (US)


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Arthur (UK)


----------



## KallyH

Alfie (UK)


----------



## KallyH

Emmy (UK)


----------



## suzanne108

Lola - UK


----------



## Kota

Phoenix (boy) UK


----------



## trashit

Jude Lennon (UK)


----------



## teal

Gabriel (UK)


----------



## KiansMummy

Isobella grace a.k.a izzy grace (uk)


----------



## pollypop20

Darcey :)


----------



## lauramommy2

Taylor (UK)


----------



## CHARLEYCLAN

Caleb (UK)


----------



## SKATERBUN

Humphrey (UK)


----------



## Pippin

Samuel (uk)


----------



## Shazzy-babee

Shaya uk


----------



## lisa b 01

charlie


----------



## Karb

James -uk


----------



## Missy.

Lexie (uk)


----------



## danniemum2be

Maisie Grace (uk)


----------



## KiansMummy

Shazzy-babee said:


> Shaya uk

Love that name never heard of it before x


----------



## Pink_Tinks

Harriet (UK)


----------



## JellyBeann

Oliver 
(UK)


----------



## lauramommy2

Grace (uk)


----------



## Fran_Cesca

Robyn (uk)


----------



## MamaBear3Cubs

Mia (US)


----------



## JenStar1976

Alexander (UK)


----------



## RosieandAlan

Poppy (UK)


----------



## welshwarriors

Joseph (UK)


----------



## evie's mummy

Evie Mae


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Haley (USA)


----------



## 08marchbean

Paige (UK)


----------



## winegums

Jakob (UK)


----------



## mummy_em

ella uk


----------



## claire99991

Jayden (uk)


----------



## Niamh's mummy

Niamh (uk)


----------



## bump_wanted

Oliver (known as Ollie) UK x


----------



## AimeeM

Nathan (uk)


----------



## Taurustot09

Sophia (uk)


----------



## Embovstar

Isaac (UK)


----------



## rosie272

Charlie (UK)


----------



## kelley32

Reilly (UK)


----------



## wishuwerehere

Isabelle (UK)


----------



## sanouette

Leonidas (Cyprus)


----------



## MiniKat

Freya (UK)


----------



## sahara

Leo - UK


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Edward (UK)


----------



## HayleyJA

April (UK)


----------



## Hopeful3

Rowan (UK)


----------



## nov_mum

Archer (New Zealand)


----------



## chele

Max (UK)


----------



## Tasha360

Demi (uk)


----------



## malpal

Freya (uk)
Layla (uk)


----------



## minnie83

Olivia (UK)


----------



## mrsraggle

Eloïse (UK)


----------



## Heidi

Millie (UK)


----------



## gills8752

Shelby (UK)


----------



## AyaChan

Summer-Rose (UK)


----------



## FierceAngel

charlie - uk


----------



## Bowenbilt

Poppy (UK)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin (canada)


----------



## Bowenbilt

Amy(US)


----------



## babyburkey

Hi everyone,

whats everyones opinion on having 2 middle names ? is it too much ? thanks alot :) xx


----------



## jude71

Harry (uk)


----------



## Raggydoll

Kate (UK)


----------



## Mrs.W

Maxwell (UK)


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Kailynn (US)


----------



## nikkilouise08

*babyburkey * I really like the idea of two middle names! OH and I have decided on trying to use both our fathers names with out First Boy! eg. Elijah *George John* Wilkinson! I think its quite cute :)


----------



## YoungMummy18

Mikayla (UK)


----------



## Naaxi

I have two middle names (My grandmothers names) ad my older brother has my grandfathers names. I adore having two middle names and plan on carrying out the tradition when I have one. :D


----------



## poppykat

Chloe (UK)


----------



## mumoffive

Eilidh [scottish] or Ailey [uk]


----------



## Petite

Abbey (UK)


----------



## pa2k84

Lucas (uk)


----------



## salski

Im in my 1st trimester but have wanted a little baby Ruby or baby Noah (UK)


----------



## JessdueJan

Lucas (uk)


----------



## Wellington

Imogen (UK)


----------



## Dee_H

Rian (Canada)


----------



## proudmummy

Riley (uk)


----------



## mrs.toto

Jenin :D


----------



## mrs.toto

Jenin (UK)


----------



## Kerrieann

Not me yet but my sis had her son *Rocky* the other day!  (uk)


----------



## BradysMum

Jacob (UK)


----------



## ThatGirl

Hes not here yet but Alfie (uk)


----------



## rachyh1990

Madeline (UK)


----------



## xpinkpandax

Madison Lea (UK)


----------



## sarah0108

*Max [UK]*


----------



## loulou10

Lottie-May(uk)


----------



## cath

Charlotte (UK)


----------



## casann

oscar(UK)


----------



## catfromaus

Emma (Australia)


----------



## Laura80

Sophie (uk)


----------



## xxEMZxx

Liam (UK)


----------



## frsttimemommy

Trystin (USA)


----------



## littlepne

Eva (UK)


----------



## NuKe

Poppy (UK)


----------



## HarmonysMum

Peyton (US)


----------



## cupcake23

Mya(uk)


----------



## Bec L

Florrie (UK)


----------



## Hayley90

Harrison (UK)


----------



## Pickles77

Alice (UK)


----------



## WynterMom

Zoe (USA)


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Levi (US)


----------



## dragonmama

Drake (US)


----------



## ~RedLily~

Ella (UK)


----------



## emsiee

Jessica (UK)


----------



## Jomum2b-again

Ehllsyie (pronounced Elsie) (UK)


----------



## hayden23

hayden


----------



## lily123

Esmee (pronounced Es-MEE not Es-MAY :flower:) UK


----------



## rach247

Sydnee (girl)
Phaedra pronounced Fay-dra


----------



## terri21

Charlie (UK)


----------



## kirmal12

Myles (UK)


----------



## Heather M

Annaleigh (Canada)


----------



## XSunshineMumX

Joseph (UK)


----------



## MrsRNI

Olivia rose (uk)


----------



## mommieoftwo

Lanie (UK)


----------



## xxsweetkisses

esmee May (uk)


----------



## tickledpink

Not due until March but we've decided on....

Natalie Hannah 

or 

Zachary Edward

(UK)


----------



## stephx

Ava (UK) x


----------



## Adrienne

Molly (US)


----------



## dizzy65

Scottie (canada)


----------



## lilangele

not due but we are leaning towards 

Melody or Annabelle (Canada)

boys not sure yet >.<


----------



## Burchy314

Jayden for a girl and Aiden for a boy (USA)


----------



## Peaves

Abigail (UK)


----------



## ThatGirl

my lil man is
alfie brayden robert william (Uk)


----------



## surprisebaby

charlotte


----------



## vasgian

alexander for a boy


----------



## MamaBird

My little princess Peyton (Canada)


----------



## KiansMummy

Mr little man Kian (uk) xx


----------



## clairebear

Harry UK


----------



## Callie-xoxox

My little miss Lyrik (Canada)


----------



## LALSmith

Madison-Grace (UK)


----------



## Nel.B

Amelia (Australia)


----------



## louandivy

Ivy (uk)


----------



## discoclare

Arianna (UK)


----------



## Freebird

Addison Grace (Addie Grace) USA (due 12/31/10


----------



## loz27

cassie-leigh uk


----------



## LulaBug

Ethan (UK)


----------



## erin7707

Lexi (US)


----------



## mummy to be

Layla (australia) 
Dustin (australia - Due feb 2011)


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Ileana


----------



## Pingu

Eloise (UK)


----------



## kittykittykat

my little boy is called marshall


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Toby (UK)


----------



## Claireyh

Oscar (UK)


----------



## lucy_x

Amari (uk)


----------



## geminy

Markkus-Daniel


----------



## xDimples

Ebin (US)


----------



## binxyboo

Daniel (uk)


----------



## LittleAngel09

India (UK)


----------



## miaangel

Myra(Dubai)


----------



## Seity

Gabriel (US)


----------



## flick27

babyburkey said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> whats everyones opinion on having 2 middle names ? is it too much ? thanks alot :) xx

Im having 2 middle names i ve got 2 aswell. Have you decided on names yet? x x


----------



## Midsomer

Amelia (UK)


----------



## Terrilea

Ruby (UK)


----------



## madcam

finley (uk)


----------



## paula88

Sophie (uk)


----------



## CocoaOne

Megan (UK)


----------



## Miss_Bump

Evie Rose (uk)


----------



## jaybee

Tobias (UK)


----------



## jojo_b

Finley (uk)


----------



## gemabee

finnlay (uk)


----------



## sjminimac

Charlie (UK)


----------



## starrybean

Isabella (UK)


----------



## haggle-b

Robbie (UK)


----------



## laura1991

Lily (UK)


----------



## baba mccarthy

Athena uk


----------



## MissyMojo

Maddox (uk - cyprus-armyposting)


----------



## jstarr

Jamie, uk


----------



## anna_t

Alexander (uk)


----------



## Janiepops

Noah (uk)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan (UK)


----------



## bathbabe

Harrison (UK)


----------



## BabyGirl999

Harry (UK)


----------



## pink.crazy

Leo (UK)


----------



## Cat lady

Thomas (UK)


----------



## staceyg

Miles (uk)


----------



## shamrockerjo

Maya (UK)


----------



## cw1975

Archie (UK)


----------



## debjolin

Emily(uk)


----------



## CeriB

Erin (UK)


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian (uk)


----------



## Tulip

Dillon (UK)


----------



## becs0375

Hope (UK)


----------



## kerry1981

Jenna (UK)


----------



## zoe87

Hollie (UK)


----------



## PepsiChic

Barry (UK)


----------



## yourstruly10

Ava(Canada)


----------



## venusrockstar

Bella (Canada)


----------



## suz29

Dario (UK)


----------



## cat81

Thomas (UK)


----------



## hippobaby

Lucy (UK)


----------



## Tiredgirl

Oliver (uk)


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Tristan (uk)


----------



## jodiex

Jake (UK)


----------



## NG09

Stephen (uk)


----------



## sugarpuff

Audrey (UK)


----------



## snoopchick82

Savannah Rose (uk)


----------



## sar35

Joe UK


----------



## pebbie1

Marielle (UK)


----------



## Mummy2bexxx

Phoebe (UK)


----------



## katy1310

Sophie (UK)


----------



## gingajewel

Megan (uk)


----------



## Wriggley

Zacoiya (UK)


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava (UK)


----------



## mummyclo

Freddie (UK)


----------



## tannembaum

Elsie (UK)


----------



## Nimyra

Maya (US)


----------



## pinklizzy

Erin (UK)


----------



## Khloeee

Arlo (UK)


----------



## TigerLady

Devereux (girl - US)


----------



## Odd Socks

isabella (UK).
xx


----------



## modo

Robert (Bobby) UK


----------



## maisiemoo

Olivia (uk)


----------



## joolsp

Penelope (UK):cloud9:


----------



## Murphy98

Elliot (male, Canada)


----------



## mackenzie

Sunny (girl UK)


----------



## Jellyt

Evelyn (UK)


----------



## lili24

Layla (UK)


----------



## lauzie84

Amy (UK)


----------



## CormacksGirl

Adam (UK)


----------



## Tesa

Paige (UK)


----------



## Conkers

Evie (UK)


----------



## claralouize

Maddison-Rose (UK)


----------



## elephant29

Aria Mai (UK)


----------



## mixedmama

Ava (uk)


----------



## kathryn06

Gabriella (uk)


----------



## Lullah

Aaron (Scotland)


----------



## charlene7828

not due untill feb..

have bella for a girl
and harry for a boy, but i may change my mind

already have...
ben age 6 
mikey age 2


----------



## venusrockstar

charlene7828 said:


> not due untill feb..
> 
> have bella for a girl
> and harry for a boy, but i may change my mind
> 
> already have...
> ben age 6
> mikey age 2

Bella is an AMAZING name :cloud9:


----------



## Rhio92

Connor, UK

(had him Nov 2010, so a bit late seeing as it's 2011 :haha: )


----------



## Bartness

Jaxon (USA)


----------



## jensonsmummy

Jenson Alexander (uk)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Ivy (UK)


----------



## lily123

posted in wrong thread! Apologies :flower:


----------



## annawrigley

Noah (UK)


----------



## vespersonicca

Asher (US/Finland)


----------



## Shabutie

Amara (UK)


----------



## LeighAnne89x

Sienna (UK)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Lilia (UK)


----------



## neadyda

James/Jamie (UK)


----------



## little_e

Ava (AU)


----------



## brezzer

Riley {NI}


----------



## cupcakekate

Isabelle (uk)


----------



## Nic1107

Ooh I've just seen this! Carmen was born in 2010 :)

Carmen (US)


----------



## louise1302

oscar (uk)


----------



## shambaby

hayden elliot (uk)


----------



## xxema&bumpmjx

michael (uk)


----------



## katb

Ava (uk)


----------



## WW1

I've only just spotted this!

Rebecca (UK)


----------



## vinteenage

Phineas (US)


----------



## x__amour

Victoria (US). :flower:


----------



## dig it

Dylan (US)


----------



## kelandlu

,


----------



## Burchy314

Jayden (US) Oh and it is a girl not a boy lol.


----------



## jenniferannex

Lily (UK)


----------



## Guppy051708

Isaiah (U.S.A.)


----------



## 112110

Brayden (US)


----------



## gem5

John (UK)


----------



## YoungNImum

Eva-jane (uk)


----------



## Marlarky

Aaron (us)


----------



## c.m.c

Ava, middle name Jane (UK)


----------



## kpr1985

Isla (uk)


----------



## Guppy051708

kpr1985 said:


> Isla (uk)

Is that pronounced eye-lah or ees-lah :shrug:


----------



## c.m.c

usually pronounced (EYE LA) i think its scottish name in origin- I loved the name when i was pregnant but Oh didnt


----------



## Cassie.

Aibhne (UK) pronounced Eh-v-nee


----------



## diapermomma11

Caden (us)


----------



## Blob

Rosalie (UK)


----------



## CymruEv

Evie (UK)


----------



## kattsmiles

l


----------



## carriecinaz

Ella (US)


----------



## diapermomma11

kattsmiles said:


> Another Caden, here!
> 
> Caden (US)



Cute.name hah


----------



## Mummydoll10

i have a little Kayden :D and im due 10th sept with a baby boy Riley.


----------



## future_numan

Emily ( Canada)


----------



## diapermomma11

Mummydoll10 said:


> i have a little Kayden :D and im due 10th sept with a baby boy Riley.

Love the name riley! And of course kayden!


----------



## Loobyloo30

Riley (UK)


----------



## Guppy051708

wait, i thought this was for 2010 babies? ::shrug: Is there one out there for 2011 and 2012 babies? I want to add to the proper list :D


----------



## DarlingMe

I think the lists dont get released until the year is over. The US social security administration didnt release 2010 list until just a few months ago!


----------



## elijah4

Elijah (US)


----------



## nightkd

Evelyn (US)


----------



## t-bell

Pearce (IRL)


----------



## kmumtobe

Charlie (uk)


----------



## BabySmiler10

Cole (uk)


----------



## Blizzy

Adalynn (US)


----------



## rolocully

Angus (UK)


----------



## pandabub

Sienna (UK)


----------



## JayDanny

Brinlee (US)


----------



## artiste

Evangeline (Canada)


----------



## Phantom

Quinton (Canada)


----------



## bernois

James william henry 
UK


----------



## Mummyjohnson

Lois-Skye

UK


----------



## gracesmummy20

grace (uk) 31/12/10 :)


----------



## littlemamana

Colin (US)


----------



## stevies_girls

Evee
like the pokemon :)


----------



## Ivienxlins

Saskia. (AU)


----------



## Mystelle

KiansMummy said:


> Mr little man Kian (uk) xx

I really like this name, i've never heard it before.


----------



## JessicaWalla

Jonathan (US)


----------



## Taufs001

i need a name for my baby pls suggest name.


----------



## amytrisha

Skyla (UK)


----------



## harborsdaddy

Harbor (UK)


----------



## claz75

wow finally a baby with the name i love ....JENNA -MARIE IS MY OLDEST DAUGHTER she is 16 in november ...the name is till very rare xxx


----------



## nqhappy1

Kate (US)


----------



## MrsBabyBump

sanouette said:


> Leonidas (Cyprus)

i was just reading through this post, looking for names for my LO.
and i seen your name, Leonidas..
i envy you so much right now, as i've been trying to convince my husband to let us use this name as a little boys name!
he always shoots it down though, so congratulations on little Leonidas!


----------



## Mummy2B21

My little boys a Frankie (UK)


----------



## bumblebeexo

Teagan (UK)


----------



## cjdj3

Colin(US)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly (UK)


----------



## SadieMaria

Noble (B) & Lux (G) - both UK


----------



## mumoffive

Evelyn, Mairi, Audrey


----------



## tryingforno2

Brooke (2009) and Harper edd feb 2013 :) both girls UK


----------



## PitaKat

Colin (US)


----------



## kcmichelle

Bet I'll be the only one with this 2011 name

JD (pronounced Jaydee)


----------



## Rumba

2010, Zoe


----------



## cupcake0406

Wrong post sorry!


----------



## inspiration50

Matilda (UK)


___________________

https://lt3f.lilypie.com/qlfcm7.png
*Can you get pregnant on your period*
*Can You Get Pregnant While on Your Period*
*Can You Get Pregnant Right After Your Period*
*Can You Get Pregnant Right before Your Period*
*How Easy Is It To Get Pregnant* *How to Get Pregnant Fast* 
*How to Get Pregnant With a Girl* *How to Get Pregnant With a Boy*
https://lbdf.lilypie.com/CAsN.png


----------



## Bingles

Jessica 2010


----------



## Lez2688

Jack (2010, UK)


----------



## justmommy2

I need some baby boy ideas, something that is english and easy to pronounce


----------



## MUMOF5

justmommy2 said:


> I need some baby boy ideas, something that is english and easy to pronounce

Flynn
James
Jack
John
Jacob
Frank/Frankie
Thomas/Tom
Fred/Freddie
Stanley/Stan


----------



## 021010

Matthew (UK 2010)


----------

